# ryanair strikes



## northernlights (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi All 
Looking for a bit of advice, my daughter is booked with ryanair to fly to malaga on the 27th of sept, yea one of the days they are going on strike, 

can we ask for a refund to book elsewhere? 

should we wait to see if they sort it out ie call off the strike? 

how long does it take to get a refund that she can use to re book? 

just wondering if anyone else on here is in the same boat.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

northernlights said:


> Hi All
> Looking for a bit of advice, my daughter is booked with ryanair to fly to malaga on the 27th of sept, yea one of the days they are going on strike,
> 
> can we ask for a refund to book elsewhere?
> ...


We are flying to Gran Canaria on one of those dates. 

We are going to wait and see.


ETA. The way I read it is that it will be Spanish crews striking so flights from the UK with UK crews might not be affected.




> Ryanair cabin crew in Spain will strike for 10 days in September


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Ryanair will not give you a refund unless the flight is effected, if you book with another airline and the flight goes from the UK you are deemed a no show and won't get a refund. The strike might not even go ahead, There is a long time for the issues to be addressed before the 27th. As Jimenato said it will the Spanish staff striking and the UK operated flight should not be effected. We are flying on the 20th from Ireland and expect fly but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

From El Pais a few days ago:



> Consumer organizations, flight-comparing services and even Spain’s Public Works Ministry are encouraging Ryanair passengers who end up affected by the cabin crew strike in September to demand the airline pay between €250 and €600 for “breach of contract” – even if the airline places them on another flight or refunds them the cost of their ticket.
> 
> But what has been left unsaid by these organizations is that Ryanair never automatically pays out this compensation, as was the case during last year’s strikes in July. Consumers are left with no option but to take their case to the courts, which in some cases have sided with the low-cost airline and in others against. At least two rulings that have been made public justify Ryanair’s stance that a strike is an exceptional circumstance. But there are others that have backed the passengers, such as a ruling from a Barcelona court that forced the Irish carrier to pay out €529 to someone whose flight was cancelled. Spain’s Consumer and User Organization (OCU) announced it would file a class action suit against Ryanair over last year’s strikes, but has yet to lodge the complaint.


https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/08/22/inenglish/1566481175_571435.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> We are flying to Gran Canaria on one of those dates.
> 
> We are going to wait and see.


Ironically it is Ryanair's plan to close its base in Gran Canaria (along with Girona and Tenerife) that has led to the strike.

https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/08/08/inenglish/1565252871_800453.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not planning on flying anywhere, but if I were, it wouldn't be with Ryanair but with Iberia.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not planning on flying anywhere, but if I were, it wouldn't be with Ryanair but with Iberia.


Sadly Baldi not everybody has got shed loads of money like you and can afford Iberia prices.Easyjet,Jet2 and Ryanair all have their problems but hey ho.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not planning on flying anywhere, but if I were, it wouldn't be with Ryanair but with Iberia.


Iberia has cut way back on many of its routes so often there is no other option than a low cost.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not planning on flying anywhere, but if I were, it wouldn't be with Ryanair but with Iberia.


I've never had a problem with Ryanair, flown with them many times, usually for ridiculously low prices. We flew out here in January for around £120 for two people, with 60kgs of checked in luggage, two 10kg carry on bags and a laptop each. I can't imagine how much that would have cost with a 'proper' airline.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Flown Ryanair many many times and not ever had an issue. They do exactly as advertised. Get you to your destination for usually not very much money and usually on time.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Nowt wrong with Ryan Air. Trouble with Iberia is they code share with BA. I’ve just spent a week trying to resolve issues with cancelled flights in September due to the poor pilots not being able to survive on £85K a year!

Iberia way overpriced. It’s a tube , gets you from A-B thank god for low cost airlines


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Nowt wrong with Ryan Air. Trouble with Iberia is they code share with BA. I’ve just spent a week trying to resolve issues with cancelled flights in September due to the poor pilots not being able to survive on £85K a year!
> 
> Iberia way overpriced. It’s a tube , gets you from A-B thank god for low cost airlines


Precisely! In a previous life, when I was on pop star wages, my company used to fly me business class which was very nice.
These days a flight is a means of getting from A to B, normally short haul and is treat no better than a train ride.
In fact rarely has my flight been replaced with a bus service!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

A little envy? Sure sounds like it. I spent my whole working career as a military pilot then commercial with Northwest, Singapore Airlines, Amiri Flight (Royal Family Abui Dhabi) and then Qatar. Had to retire due to medical issues, new hips, new knees. 

Salaries are not quite what you think. The new pilots going to work for FR/U2 all the other bottom feeders will owe over 200,000 GBP by the time they start to work. I have 3 children and I am so happy none of them are in aviation.


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Megsmum said:


> Nowt wrong with Ryan Air. Trouble with Iberia is they code share with BA. I’ve just spent a week trying to resolve issues with cancelled flights in September due to the poor pilots not being able to survive on £85K a year!
> 
> Iberia way overpriced. It’s a tube , gets you from A-B thank god for low cost airlines


We had a friend visiting in June, BA cancelled her flight home from Alicante with no reason, no pre-booking on the next flight - nuffink, just a text message a few hours before the flight. She is STILL trying to get a refund from them and has now had to threaten legal action. Luckily we are in between Alicante and Valencia so she got on a flight home from Valencia.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not planning on flying anywhere, but if I were, it wouldn't be with Ryanair but with Iberia.


Really? Try flying Iberia direct from Malaga to Prague. Or Malaga direct to Brussels Or to many other places I now occasionally visit.
I spent most of my flying life travelling Iberia or BA, chiefly because I didn't have to pay for my Club Europe flights. Now the money comes from my pocket and I fly AeroCheapo which includes Ryanair at times. Each time I've used them I've arrived on time. Many times I've sat waiting in Malaga for a delayed BA flight whilst watching Gatwick bound EasyJet passengers boarding.
I was due to fly to Prague next week but cardio guy at Hospital CDS Marbella says no. The only direct flight is operated by a Czech outfit called Smartwings. Using Iberia or BA would have meant transiting at Madrid or Barcelona.
No thanks.


----------

